# SystemSix/SuperSix Headset Spacers



## Caad9Rider88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in purchasing some 30mm tapered headset spacers. I only have carbon fiber ones available. They say SystemSix on them and will only fit SystemSix headtubes. Send me a pm if you are interested or have any questions.

Thanks!

They look like this


----------



## Duncan1104 (Nov 10, 2008)

Geez! This is what the classified section is for spammer!


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

The systemsix and supersix use different size caps... These wont work on a supersix...


----------



## Caad9Rider88 (Aug 26, 2009)

You're right jimbonnet, the headset spacers I have won't fit a Supersix headtube. The Supersix has a narrower heatube than a Systemsix. I'll make a correction to my original post. Thanks for catching that mistake.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a system six stem on my new 2010 Supersix.. Ended up not using the supersix spacer like pictured above. The stem sits right on top of the FSA bearing ring. Nice and snug.. I'm wondering how the tube could be different for the system six?


----------



## Georgelbowen (Jun 1, 2011)

PM me your email as I can't reply to your PM for some reason. Or email me from my profile.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

OP-

If you have any left...I'll buy ALL of them off you. PM me back.


----------



## Caad9Rider88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm all out. I gave my last one to a good friend of mine.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Found these in my parts bin.

Cap is aluminum and 15mm tall. Its a reducer from 1.5 to 1 1/18.

The spacers are 5mm tall to be used with the original System Six stem.










If anybody wants it, send me a PM.


----------



## aznthundrhed (Apr 20, 2013)

i'm definitely interested in this, i hope it's still available. PM sending.




AvantDale said:


> Found these in my parts bin.
> 
> Cap is aluminum and 15mm tall. Its a reducer from 1.5 to 1 1/18.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

aznthundrhed said:


> i'm definitely interested in this, i hope it's still available. PM sending.


Sorry, I bought it from Avant Dale. However, I still have the original, marbled-look, 10mm carbon spacer, 10mm Control Tech carbon stem and 10 matching spacers. PM if wanting....


----------



## aznthundrhed (Apr 20, 2013)

the originals are the 1.5 width? 



Zachariah said:


> Sorry, I bought it from Avant Dale. However, I still have the original, marbled-look, 10mm carbon spacer, 10mm Control Tech carbon stem and 10 matching spacers. PM if wanting....


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

^No, they are still 1-1/8 inside diameter....but outside, the spacers are wide enough to fit the huge headtube of the System Six.


----------



## aznthundrhed (Apr 20, 2013)

do you have a picture, please?



Zachariah said:


> ^No, they are still 1-1/8 inside diameter....but outside, the spacers are wide enough to fit the huge headtube of the System Six.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

aznthundrhed said:


> do you have a picture, please?


Asking $80/shipped, with tracking#:


----------



## aznthundrhed (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks, that's not what i'm looking for.



Zachariah said:


> Asking $80/shipped, with tracking#:


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

^Oh, you need the reducer spacer, to match a slimmer aftermarket stem. Good luck finding one...I looked for 7 months!


----------



## aznthundrhed (Apr 20, 2013)

Exactly! Haha, thanks.



Zachariah said:


> ^Oh, you need the reducer spacer, to match a slimmer aftermarket stem. Good luck finding one...I looked for 7 months!


----------

